# Pink cervical mucus.. so scared!



## hmommy219

Ladies, I'm just over 10 weeks pregnant with IVF twins and this morning when I wiped, I had pink cervical mucus. I know this is a bad sign... I had it with my last pregnancy at about 8 weeks and low and behold, I ended up miscarrying. 

Any advice, or support would be appreciated. I can hardly concentrate at work I'm just beside my self with anxiety. 

:flower:


----------



## LucyLake

hmommy219 said:


> Ladies, I'm just over 10 weeks pregnant with IVF twins and this morning when I wiped, I had pink cervical mucus. I know this is a bad sign... I had it with my last pregnancy at about 8 weeks and low and behold, I ended up miscarrying.
> 
> Any advice, or support would be appreciated. I can hardly concentrate at work I'm just beside my self with anxiety.
> 
> :flower:

Take a deep breath, slowly get up, go directly to your boss. Tell them there's been an emergency and you need to leave. Go to the ER and get scanned. Spotting of any kind is quite normal in twin pregnancy, I had some in week 6 and severe previa bleeds in week 21-22. It's known to be even more common in an IVF pregnancy 

As this is also MY rainbow, I made myself a "rainbow anxiety rule." At the least hint of any kind of spotting I drop everything and I go in. "When in doubt, go get checked out. Happy mama=happy babies"


----------



## SucreK

Please don't worry! I had the same thing happen at 6 weeks, 9 weeks, 19 weeks, etc. Very common with these little twin punks. ;) And, like you, it always seemed to happen at work, out with family (I.e. places where I couldn't easily run to my doctor). Definitely get it checked out, if that will ease your mind. But just know that this often happens if you've overdone it (lots of walking, standing, lifting, etc.) or if you're constipated (as my doctor noted, constipation or straining to use the bathroom can irritate the cervix, even though the two obviously don't come in direct contact). Also, when I went in the first time for spotting (and I had quite a bit of it), the doctor said the real fear is bright red blood that fills a pad...not a bit of pink or brown here and there.

Good luck!


----------



## Bcinla

Try to stay calm, I know easier said than done, but you need to stay calm for babies' sake. I also had pink spotting frequently throughout this pregnancy. I know the fear that it triggers because most of my miscarriages started with it but it did not lead to a miscarriage this.time. I had to get used to the fact that it was going to happen and tried not to let it get to me. It usually went away in a day. My doctor said it is totally nornlmal in the first semester. I think it was in week 17 the last time it happened. I think the cervix is just very sensitive during early pregnancy a nd is going through changes and hormones that make it more suseptible to spotting. For piece of mind I would go in for a scan and then you will be able to see everything is alright. Hang in there.


----------



## hmommy219

Thank you ladies. I am heart broken because of my past experience. I called the nurse at my doctor's office and felt like an idiot.. being over dramatic, but having 'been there before' makes the worry that much worse. I have a scan booked for tomorrow at 2:30 so praying both babies are alright. I'm very scared, but I really appreciate your responses. Thank you.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

I see on here that lots of women have that and everything turns out okay, although, I can appreciate your concerns. I'm sorry you have to wait for your scan tomorrow. Waiting is just tortuous. Hang in there..


----------



## jandksmommy

I too had pink mucus very early on. I also had significant bleeding at 9 weeks, 12 weeks, and 25 weeks. Scared the beans out of me every time! My twins were born a bit early (33 1/2 weeks) but healthy. Hang in there!


----------



## hmommy219

Omg, thank you for posting this..it gives me hope.


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, thank you for the support and reassuring personal experiences. I just got back from my ultrasound and wanted to share that both babies were fine :happydance: I am so relieved and frankly, exhausted from the lack of sleep last night! :dohh: 

Thanks again for your help :hugs:


----------



## Bcinla

That is wonderful news!!!!!! What a relief. Did they have any idea what it was from? So happy for you.


----------



## SucreK

Hooray! Fantastic news! Twins can be such little baddies sometimes. ;)


----------



## hmommy219

They didn't see anything in particular on the ultrasound but I think may go off my daily low dose aspirin until the spotting stops...? :)


----------



## LucyLake

Yay yay yay!!!! :happydance: happy for you mama!! :flower:

In my opinion, it's often just a twin thing, BUT if you need a definitive answer--it most likely has to do with those 2? placentas taking over. If there's two placentas, of course that's putting more strain on your uterus in addition to growing two babies.

I'm so happy to read this. I also want to share that I never worried about spotting after my 6 wk episode even when I had severe bright red in wk 21 and 22 (I knew I had previa). I read SO many accounts of spotting with twins!!!


----------



## skyesmom

oh great news!! so happy your babies are doing great!

regarding the low dose aspirin, aspirin is known to thin blood especially at low doses so this may make you spot a bit more due to the natural strain on your uterus as the placenta is taking over and as it stretches to accomodate two babies in there!
also your cervix is under pressure so there's lots of tiny blood vessels that can break in there all the time, and if your blood is thinner it may be more likely for you to spot, while your babies are just perfectly snuggled in there.

maybe call your GP regarding this and calculate what your benefits are: if going of low dose aspirin will make you worry yourself silly a little bit less, then it could as well be an option!


----------



## jandksmommy

Great news!! Get some sleep, drink lots of water, and take it easy... keep positive!


----------



## hmommy219

skyesmom said:


> oh great news!! so happy your babies are doing great!
> 
> regarding the low dose aspirin, aspirin is known to thin blood especially at low doses so this may make you spot a bit more due to the natural strain on your uterus as the placenta is taking over and as it stretches to accomodate two babies in there!
> also your cervix is under pressure so there's lots of tiny blood vessels that can break in there all the time, and if your blood is thinner it may be more likely for you to spot, while your babies are just perfectly snuggled in there.
> 
> maybe call your GP regarding this and calculate what your benefits are: if going of low dose aspirin will make you worry yourself silly a little bit less, then it could as well be an option!


Thank you so much for this info ...makes sense! I really wanted to enjoy this pregnancy and the spotting threw me into a tailspin. I plan to talk to my doc on Monday about the aspirin :)


----------



## skyesmom

why are you prescribed with the low dose aspirin?


----------



## amjon

My husband and I went to the ER this weekend because I had a tinge of pink when I wiped. I wasn't 100% sure it wasn't external though. I've never had bleeding in a pregnancy that didn't end in MC so I was very worried. They took blood and did an US and found no cause of the bleeding and all has been fine since. We have an US next week with our OB so we won't know for sure everything is okay for awhile.


----------



## hmommy219

I understand exactly how you feel. All I can say is that I was told its common and to just take one day at a time. You'll feel better when you have your ultrasound. Just get off your feet when you can and it more than likely will be fine.


----------

